# Baking a fattie?



## fftwarren (May 29, 2010)

Ok Im sure someone has tried it here. Have yall ever just baked a fattie in the oven. I'm not much on firing the pit up for breakfast, no am I much on a smoked meat for breakfast. So I was wondering if any of you had ever baked a breakfast fattie in the oven and how it turned out?


----------



## rbranstner (May 29, 2010)

No I have not tried it in the oven but I usually make my fatty's the day before and then just slice of a piece in the morning to eat it. I heat up a piece of fatty with a slice of cheese on the top then throw it in between to pieces of toast and you have any awesome breakfast sandwich. I don't fire up my smoker that morning to make the fatty. Unless I am up early doing an all day smoke then maybe I would throw on a fatty for breakfast.


----------



## jak757 (May 29, 2010)

I did...once.

Guess that says it all.  It was just ok.  Hey, it was sausage and bacon, so that can typically be at least ok.  But I haven't done it since that one time.


----------

